# Who remembers this?



## delasuerte (23/3/15)

dont know if anyone remembers these electronic cigarettes, is it still possible to get cartridges for these?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZoemDoef (23/3/15)

I had a set like that.... did not get me of the stinkies.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Ashley A (23/3/15)

ZoemDoef said:


> I had a set like that.... did not get me of the stinkies.


Me too. Same result and it about a grand so I was skeptical about vaping.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## delasuerte (23/3/15)

Bought this one in 2007/2008 to try and get off the stinkies, didnt work but it was a cool little device would be awesome if they could make something like this with a decent amount of power


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/15)

Tried that too... never worked for me...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (23/3/15)

delasuerte said:


> Bought this one in 2007/2008 to try and get off the stinkies, didnt work but it was a cool little device would be awesome if they could make something like this with a decent amount of power



Hi @delasuerte 
I got a GreenSmoke when I got my Twisps around Oct 2013
It looks the same as that old cigalike of yours, but it works very nicely
Got mine from the JJ Cale tobacconist in Sandton City

Its not nearly as satisfying as the gear we have today, but its really not bad considering its size

I keep it in the pen pocket of my man bag as a backup - to this day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (23/3/15)

Oh nice! 
First thing I tried was a one of those from Halo in the USA then moved to one of their Triton's,seems a long while ago now,but its only just short of 2 years and its been a great journey for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/3/15)

Genosmate said:


> Oh nice!
> First thing I tried was a one of those from Halo in the USA then moved to one of their Triton's,seems a long while ago now,but its only just short of 2 years and its been a great journey for me



Wow, from that to the twins @Genosmate 
Talk about a journey!


----------



## Genosmate (23/3/15)

Silver said:


> Wow, from that to the twins @Genosmate
> Talk about a journey!


Yes it is,I started by thinking I must have something that resembles a stinkie in size and shape and now all I have to vape with is something that resembles a packet of stinkies,but its been very enjoyable and who knows whats next

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## delasuerte (24/3/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @delasuerte
> I got a GreenSmoke when I got my Twisps around Oct 2013
> It looks the same as that old cigalike of yours, but it works very nicely
> Got mine from the JJ Cale tobacconist in Sandton City
> ...


Cool will be sure to check it out i used this i have a twisp at the moment and waiting for my istick to be delivered but i wont lie i found it and became very excited to try taking a few puffs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (24/3/15)

That's how I started and it worked for me. I still have them and they still work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GadgetFreak (24/3/15)

Oh yes, I remember. I would buy the sample pack with 5 or 6 flavours. This is the Greensmoke and and yes they gave you a short and a long battery in the kit. Nice taste at the time but I came across a lot of dud cartridges.

I think the Tobacco shop next to Musica or in the same line as CNA in Clearwater Mall still sells them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> Oh yes, I remember. I would buy the sample pack with 5 or 6 flavours. This is the Greensmoke and and yes they gave you a short and a long battery in the kit. Nice taste at the time but I came across a lot of dud cartridges.
> 
> I think the Tobacco shop next to Musica or in the same line as CNA in Clearwater Mall still sells them.



Indeed

@vaalboy also had lots of experience with GreenSmoke in the beginning. He used to refill the cartridges with a syringe. I will say that some of their flavours are still quite nice, even to this day, with all the new juices. I have the 2.4% strength cartridges. Never had a dud one though. Coffee one is really tasty. And their tobaccoes are nice too. For its size I think it performs very well. Oh, and if you keep the little rubber stopper on the cartridge tip (in the airhole) it doesnt dry out and has never leaked.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vaalboy (24/3/15)

Silver said:


> Indeed
> 
> @vaalboy also had lots of experience with GreenSmoke in the beginning. He used to refill the cartridges with a syringe. I will say that some of their flavours are still quite nice, even to this day, with all the new juices. I have the 2.4% strength cartridges. Never had a dud one though. Coffee one is really tasty. And their tobaccoes are nice too. For its size I think it performs very well. Oh, and if you keep the little rubber stopper on the cartridge tip (in the airhole) it doesnt dry out and has never leaked.



Greensmoke was the turning point for me and I never looked back. I think you can still get cartridges from La Coscana details here http://greensmoke.co.za/ I have made many purchases from them in the past and their service was always top notch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delasuerte (24/3/15)

Thanks guys gona have a look for these at the suggested places


----------

